# What to say to guys in the gym asking if you're on roids?



## Jawey (Jul 26, 2012)

So I am starting my cycle in about 2 weeks and I just had a thought.

If your the average gymrat, which most of us are , you go to the gym frequently and see alot of the same people... Now when those people notice you blow up and gain 10lbs in 2-3 weeks and gain like 50+lbs on Bench or DB Presses... They will of course ask you what you're on? 

So the question stands, what do you say to the people? I was thinking something along the lines of "I've got a nutritional coach giving me an outstanding diet blah blah" 

Have any of you guys ran into this problem before? I guess if you're not too social you shouldnt have too much of a problem.. But I talk to alot of random guys in the gym and because of that I'm sure some of them will come up and ask?


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 26, 2012)

Changed my diet, and Im on this awesome new pre-workout shake...And carry around a BCAA drink, tell them thats why too. lol


----------



## Zeek (Jul 26, 2012)

Unless you are already friendly with these certain people, they won't dare ask. Some guys get really pissed off when accused of steroids.

 The reason for that is that once someone labels you as steroid user, all of yourehard work, dieting everything goes out the window and " he is like that from steroids"  if it were only that simple right guys!!


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tell them the ultimate steroid is food - learn to eat right and grow. 

Im not so big now - i did a major diet down last year, but we'll see what happens when i start blowing up in a month or so....


----------



## Jawey (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah really Zeek... I get aggravated every time i hear someone talking about steroids... Way to many misinformed people on this topic out there... I guess I'll just be that guy to get offended if i do get asked... I just bought some BCAA's on sale for the hell of it... Guess that's what I'm doing Hockeyplaya haha


----------



## 0tj0 (Jul 26, 2012)

I get asked more outside of the gym more than inside. Best thing to do I find is just kinda laugh it off. Just say something like "4 lbs of chicken a day and hard work." like ez said it sucks but once people here steroids they assume you pretty much did nothing but shoot up something to look that way. Damn media.


----------



## HH (Jul 26, 2012)

I say cell tech, i gain 7 pounds in 7 days guaranteed!!!! And i like to say i drink skim milk like a mofo >


----------



## Get Some (Jul 26, 2012)

Gym Idiot - "Hey bro, you're lookin hyuuuuge! What are you on man?"

Me - "The only thing I've been on is a steady diet of your mom's pussy.... gives me the motivation I need to be a real man!"


----------



## beasto (Jul 26, 2012)

"I've switched to this new Vegan diet and kept protein intake high" too many cops & haters in my gym. Plus you never know who is who now days. The problem is media gives Steroids a bad image. And the population plays on it as well as doctors who HAVE NOT studied it. Just because your on a cycle or use them, doesn't mean that we can eat like shit! We still work hard, eat clean, and supplement right. It is not some type of "Miracle substance" then again....No it isn't lol


----------



## JOMO (Jul 26, 2012)

Only semi close acquaintance's approach me at the gym and ask what supplements I am taking. Morons at work that I dont like say stuff like I am on steroids and I just laugh it off. These are the people that never step foot in a gym and dont know anything, so its easier to bullshit them. I tell them hard work, consistancy, diet and blah blah. The majority doesn't really know how much diet really has an affect on gains.

In the past week I have been asked twice what supps I have been taking. I have been off cycle for 3months and am not lifting as heavy and adding in cardio to loose some body fat. Down 10lbs, and have been asked more this week what I have been taking than the majority of when I was actually on.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 26, 2012)

it's funny you mention that last part because when I start to drop BF and get more cut people start to tell me I look "bigger".... it's funny how that works out



JOMO said:


> Only semi close acquaintance's approach me at the gym and ask what supplements I am taking. Morons at work that I dont like say stuff like I am on steroids and I just laugh it off. These are the people that never step foot in a gym and dont know anything, so its easier to bullshit them. I tell them hard work, consistancy, diet and blah blah. The majority doesn't really know how much diet really has an affect on gains.
> 
> In the past week I have been asked twice what supps I have been taking. I have been off cycle for 3months and am not lifting as heavy and adding in cardio to loose some body fat. Down 10lbs, and have been asked more this week what I have been taking than the majority of when I was actually on.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 26, 2012)

"Fuck you I will eat your children, rape your wife, burn your house then force you to blow me!"

That one always works... oh "and this IS NOT roid rage!"

Dude I've been getting this since i was a kid basically... before any AAS or supplement usage. I tell people my secret is high amounts of creatine, protein, BCAA's & Glutamine all taken at certain times during the day that works for my body so it can grow more... and I have honestly seen some major gains from JUST these substances together over the last few years (check my AVI - that was without AAS... I'm still working on getting back to that spot or bigger but I can do that without so those DO work) you just gotta sell it bro. Obviously mention a clean diet as well.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 26, 2012)

dat der celltech brah!


----------



## JOMO (Jul 26, 2012)

Get Some said:


> it's funny you mention that last part because when I start to drop BF and get more cut people start to tell me I look "bigger".... it's funny how that works out



I know, maybe I will look smaller when I gain and reach 220lbs on my next cycle, lol.


----------



## Jawey (Jul 26, 2012)

LOL, I love where this thread has gone. Man SI is awesome. I've got quite the variety i can steal from when somebody asks me next time... :->


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 26, 2012)

well, I know peeps notice the change in my body as I get nice compliments but never straight been asked if I'm on something...guess it's different for females, they just assume if we work hard we can look the part. Now if I was a chick BB, sure that woud be different...lol Not to mention I dont change drastically anyway because I train the same and diet the same whether I'm on or off.

Oh, and I think most are afraid to say anything...I'm not the overly friendly type in the gym


----------



## Trust (Jul 26, 2012)

well...when i get in the gym i put my ipod volume to the max level, and dont give a fuck about anyone, (exept hawt chix of course)...i hate to be disturbed and i bet it shows......i dont talk with anyone in the gym, so that will never happen to me..but outside the gym is another story...

I tell em its the diet, tell them a bit about it, then ask them what is their diet?? 99% of the times they are ashamed of what they eat and they just STFU and look to move to another topic....


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Id just pick their sorry ass upp and pinn them against a wall... Around my gym i keep to myself tho. Just blast my music and do my thing and they wont talk to me. When i see them talkinf shit and pointing my way from the other side of the gym. I just turn around, give them a li'l lat flex like a cobra and smile at them.


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 26, 2012)

I laugh and say "bro.... Tofu is the next big thing... I am on Tofu and chili-sauce. It has put 20lbs of muscle on me. Now if you will excuse me I am not here to talk. I am here to outwork you so I can be bigger than you."


----------



## DF (Jul 26, 2012)

A good punch to the throat will end the conversation.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tell 'em ever since you started focusing on yourself and quit worrying about what everyone else in the gym was doing, you started growing like a weed!


----------



## Hurt (Jul 27, 2012)

I tell them I hired a nutritionist, and learned how to eat to grow.  I figure maybe I can inspire some young kids to eat big, instead of all these pussies drinking shakes all day long...


----------



## italian1 (Jul 27, 2012)

You tell them "Not now chief I'm in the fucking zone"..Fucking hilarious on you tube- that,"my new hair cut" video.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 27, 2012)

Bro just tell them you are on the new muscle tech line adn has growth like a monster hahaha next week they will tell you the got it too. Freacking ppl *HATERS GONE HATE*


----------



## j2048b (Jul 27, 2012)

italian1 said:


> You tell them "Not now chief I'm in the fucking zone"..Fucking hilarious on you tube- that,"my new hair cut" video.



MUHAHAHAHA FUCKING RIGHT ON! HGH, YEAGER BOMBS! haha!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 27, 2012)

most of the guys in my gym dont ever say shit to me,guess cause all the tattoos,most think im a biker i guess,when they do get close to me or pass by i just give them a :i'll fuckin kill you look" lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 27, 2012)

i'm the same way, put my headphones on and do work....people stay away from me and it's obvious i don't like to be bothered.  i see it when people wanna ask me if i'm done with a piece of equipment, i just give them a nod and be cool but generaly people stay away from me.  I had a kid at the begining of my last cycle ask me something like that while i was sitting on a bench after my workout catching a breather.  i looked dead at him and said "da fuck you say?!!"   he was like "oh....nothing bro, sorry"    hahahahaha

fucking wankers!

I get asked outside the gym a lot by friends and stuff.  just tell them same old......diet and training like a mad scientist 6 days a week.  that usually settles it.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 27, 2012)

Only 1 guy I really talk to at the gym. He's for sure on gear. Like 5' 9" 240. Dudes a beast. Couple dudes I can tell are on gear. It's all hush hush. The one guy I do talk to the subjects been brought up between us but we both deny it but we both know the other ones full of shit lol I've never been asked if I'm on gear by anyone in the gym. Only person that's ever asked me was my pops cuz I blew up quick last year on test deca dbol. I get into a pissed off mode when I get in the gym. I think it scares people but whatever. My girls always talking shit that I look angry in the gym and I need to "make friends" and "be nice to people". Fuck that I'm there to fuck iron in its ass. It's the gym, not a fuckin tea party. Socializing doesn't get me big. Talking distracts me from what I'm there to do. I say fuck everyone when I hit those doors.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 27, 2012)

For me, I've been eating a very consistent, intense diet for a while now, and all my co-workers, friends, family have seen me doing it.... You know, bringing food with me in tupperware, eating every 2-3 hours always... So if I'm huge all of the sudden, and anyone asks, I'm just gonna say "What do you think I've been eating like a monster for for the last X months? Consistency is the key. I'd be happy to give you some diet tips if you wanna let me take a look at yours."

My Buddy is about start some D-bol and he's worried that he's gonna be all bloated all of the sudden.... I told him to tell people he started taking creatine. Honestly, most people have no fuckin clue about supplements, weightlifting, etc. Size up the knowledge of whoever's asking you and bullshit them.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 27, 2012)

i tell em to fuk off.


----------



## gfunky (Jul 27, 2012)

Tell them you are wearing your cock ring and that shit makes everything look bigger!!  MUAHAHAHAHAHAHa

If you are using a nutritional coach expect way bigger gains than if not wether you are on  or not.  What we eat and how we eat are what makes the biggest changes period.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 28, 2012)

Never had anyone ask if I'm on roids cuz I'm just a small guy... but I have had guys ask me what sport I'm training for.


----------



## Rage Strength (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been accused of it and admitted it to a group of guys(bad mistake) and they seemed cool because I was friends with them for a while, but now all of a sudden they're telling everyone in the gym I'm on. I deny it now, but oh well... I'm on pct so technically I'm not "ON" anymore.


----------



## italian1 (Jul 29, 2012)

j2048b said:


> MUHAHAHAHA FUCKING RIGHT ON! HGH, YEAGER BOMBS! haha!



Lol Hilarious


----------



## Rosco FleX (Jul 29, 2012)

I just say I take supps and pro hormones. That usually shuts up people who know nothing about anything fitness related.


----------



## Carlo123 (May 27, 2017)

Be honest , tell them you trained naturally for quite a while and cannot make any more gains . If everyone keeps it a secret it just stays underground and every one starts whispering like little girls  . Get it out in the open !


----------



## BrutesorGods (May 28, 2017)

"too much ice cream" is what I say


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 28, 2017)

Say thanks and move on...


----------



## Rip (May 28, 2017)

This is before TRT. 
I don't think I've ever been asked. I think people guess by themselves and then don't dare say anything. 
There's this guy in my gym and it's obvious he juicing. His biceps are enormous. I wouldn't say anything, though I assume he is. 
Most people wouldn't tell you anyway. 
What sucks is when the average person, who doesn't know how to put on muscle, automatically assumes that you're on them if you're muscular. Especially if you're my age. I put on most of my muscle before TRT. I did use over-the-counter Andro, which are supposedly precursors, which is questionable. 
They don't realize how I train and how I eat. Most of them would not be willing to do it. That's one of the main reasons I have it and they don't.


----------



## Thezilla (May 28, 2017)

First off I would say that we all can defiantly tell the difference between members and the non members in our gyms. 
     That brings us to our first scenario....you are killing a session one day and some average  joe walks up to you. I mean by looking at this guy you can ****ing tell that he is not a member of the darkside. He proceeds to ask you about your workout and finally gets to the ultimate question. Dude you are so big..what are you taking?  You directly look the guy in his eyes and tell him I've been working out of over a decade. I eat right sleep right **** right. This is a lifestyle and I'm dedicated to it hundred percent. Two things will come out of this 
     1 you guys will never talk again because he realizes what it takes to look like that and he obviously doesn't have to drive and motivation to live this lifestyle. 
     2 you possible have just gained clientele and you can possibly help this individual get on the right track all naturally or course and achieve a better lifestyle. All at charge of course. (Possible member of darkside years down the road after all natural grow potential.)
     Senerio number 2.... again you are killing your session and after months possibly years you are approached by an individual you see around the gym all the time. Gym rats are going to recognize gym rats. Plain and simple. Also imo individuals like us living this life style would never go up to another BB and be like hey what are you taking the first time they see you.

        If it does get to that couple things... just tell him cause it's obvious he's apart of the darkside. 

       could also say you are on trt and have healthy  test levels of 1100 and are making tremendous gains. Technically that is not a steriod cycle but can easily look like one if your in check.
     You could also just be one of those douches that says I'm all natural bro. I just eat so much like all the time. 
       Anyway those are the scenarios I could think of. 
        As I was browsing through I saw a op say their parents asked them cause the making gains. I will tell you one thing parents are not idiots. 

      Steroids have been around for centuries so if your parents ask you what you are taking I'm sure it's pretty obvious they know. I'm not saying tell them but they aren't idiots. It's perfectly normal to lie to them though. I remember one of my last years in college I went home for a holiday having gained like 35 lbs and was all like yea I've just been eating a lot and working out. Lmao..... parents looked at me like hmm ok. News flash they told me eight years  later they knew but were just concerned about my health.   Kinda just goes back to you can def tell members of the darkside vs not. 
       Imo if you are taking steroids you are probably a hard working individual that is dedicated to being better then average. It's part of the game we play so why be ashamed and scared to admit it. From athletes to tv/movie stars to regular individuals it is basically widely accepted across the globe. 
    I always think about Arnold's success. Can you tell me he that he would have been as successful of an individual without the use of AAS. 
     "You have to break some of the rules"


----------



## Cerialkiller (May 28, 2017)

That's actually a pretty good question. I have only had one stranger ask me in the gym and the D-bag had the balls to do it right in front of my girl when we were leaving one night. I told him it's all in the diet bla bla 5000+ calories a day. My girl obviously knows but doesn't like the attention. My close friends I am usually open with them about it. My first cycle back in 2014 I wore t shirts and thermals because I was so nervous they were going to kick me out or something crazy with the amount of water I was retaining


----------



## K316 (Jun 4, 2017)

When i go to the gym im into antisocial mode,no one is asking me anything,i dont even look at anyone,never speak to anyone.
If someone ever asks me about this subject im just  telling him the truth,no if no but


----------



## Solomc (Jun 5, 2017)

I always tell them I finally got my head out of my ass and hired a nutritionist.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 5, 2017)

I get lots of "youd look pretty good if you went to the gym" comments.  Does that count?


----------



## Dojeda89 (Jun 25, 2017)

I reply back in Spanish. Usually works and scares them off.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 26, 2017)

Steroids have been around for centuries?


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 26, 2017)

"Creatine and Yam Root."


----------



## BigJohnny (Jun 26, 2017)

Cheese grits and creatine!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 27, 2017)

No one has ever had the balls to walk up to me and ask that question. It probably has something to do with the fact that I wear headphones from the time I walk into the door until the time I leave. Its either that or the fact that I am bald headed goatee wearing asshole who at 5'11'' and currently 270+lbs never speaks to anyone in the gym unless I need them to spot me. In this case, I command them to stand there and save my life in the event I need their help.

Shit, maybe I should be nicer to people...


----------



## Jin (Jun 27, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> No one has ever had the balls to walk up to me and ask that question. It probably has something to do with the fact that I wear headphones from the time I walk into the door until the time I leave. Its either that or the fact that I am bald headed goatee wearing asshole who at 5'11'' and currently 270+lbs never speaks to anyone in the gym unless I need them to spot me. In this case, I command them to stand there and save my life in the event I need their help.
> 
> Shit, maybe I should be nicer to people...



The White CT Fletcher of spotting.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 27, 2017)

I work out at home. My neighbor walks around in short shorts and goes in her pool nood at times.
Though shes never asked if i use...
I asked if they were real. She said they were but wants them bigger.

I said leave that for texas


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 27, 2017)

Jin said:


> The White CT Fletcher of spotting.



If BSP gets under more than he can manage:
"I command you to row!"


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jun 28, 2017)

I tell them eating a lot of ass. Either they laugh and walk away or they get grossed out and walk away. Point it, *they walk away. *​


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 28, 2017)

I've never been asked, but I don't think I'm jacked enough, yet, for people to come at me like that. I'm a big fukker period so there's nothing unnatural looking about me I think. if someone were to ask, it would depend on how they asked what kind of smart ass answer I would respond with.


----------



## kris.k (Jun 29, 2017)

When on blast and I blow up I just say, "Yeah I'm pinnen 20 needles in my ass and using roid rage to lift heavier" they think I'm just joking around because everybody is a pussy when it comes to telling the truth but i'm not joking so the joke is on you. And I don't care if they know, I do this for my self not for them.


----------



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

Ass is one of the most anabolic things you can eat!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 5, 2017)

I tell them my omegapharm gear is fire yo


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 6, 2017)

Hard work is what I'm on


----------



## LIGHTW8T (Jul 6, 2017)

tell them the only thing you are on lately is there wife.


----------

